# Magura mit Wasser füllen!?



## gonzo_trial (21. Februar 2002)

Jo
hab in nem englischen oder americanischen Forum gelesen das die leutz da Wasser oder Federgabelöl in ihre Magura füllen.

Sie sollen damit leichter sein und damit Schneller Funktionieren und nicht so Träge.

Findet ihr das nicht schwachsinnig?

Oder gibs in diesem Forum auch welche die da andere sachen Reintun?

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## go-dirt (21. Februar 2002)

hi, 

wie ich gerade erstaunt lesen muss, bin ich nicht der einzige der mit sowas experimentiert hat. mitarbeiter von magura, bitte ab hier nicht weiterlesen, sonst erschlagt ihr mich. steinewerfen bitte hier im forum...

vor einigen jahren habe ich mal aus jux und dollerei eine meiner magura bremsen mit salatöl befüllt. ja, was soll ich sagen? *trau.mich.nicht* sie ist immer noch mit diesem salatöl gefüllt... 
bin zwei jahre ohne probleme damit gefahren. die bremse musste dann einer scheibenbremse weichen. 
ich denke das wichitge daran ist, dass die viskosität dem original öl nahe kommt und nicht flockig wird. bei mit wasser befüllten bremsen, dürften die dichtungen probleme bekommen. wasser ist zu "flüssig" und auf grund seiner anomalie bei temperaturschwankungen eher nicht geeignet.

go-dirt
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideForEver (21. Februar 2002)

ich hab mal gehört, dass man auch bier in magura bremsen kippen kann, kein scherz!


----------



## LLcoolfreak (21. Februar 2002)

Befüllen kann man eine Magura mit jeder Flüssigkeit, wenn man bock drauf hat und es braucht, auch mit O-Saft usw. wird es funzen  !  Die Frage ist nur wie lange  !


----------



## billi (21. Februar 2002)

bier mit viel oder wenig schaum ? ich würde (paulaner)weizen nehmen , wenn ma die leitungen reissen kann man sich dann ja mal nen schluck genemigen
jägermeister währe bestimmt auch gut oder 
don peringnon(wein/champagner) 
am besten finde ich ja BLUT !!  bessonders gut geeignet für satanisten


----------



## evil_rider (21. Februar 2002)

ihr werdet lachen wasser geht, allerdings muss man davor die gesammte bremse zerlegen, alle kolben mit VARIO-FETT(das für vario-rollen im moto-bike/roller), da dieses hitze beständig ist, salzunlöslich & säurefrei(greift keine dichtungen an), dann die kolben gut damit schmieren, wieder zusammensetzen, stahlflexleitung verbauen(ervorderlich), und mit DESTILIERTEN wasser befüllen, fertig ist, fahre ich schon nen jahr am BMX, da wenn die leitung mitten in der halle reißt und da öl raussiffen würde würde ich wohl aus der halle verbannt werden für nen paar wochen :-(, wasser hingegen ist egal wenns raussifft


----------



## SoBe (22. Februar 2002)

@evil_rider
  Kein Scheiß???   

Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer, dass die Flüssigkeit schon eine bestimmte Viskosität aufweisen muss. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich Wasser aber auch als zu flüssig bezeichnen!!!


----------



## evil_rider (22. Februar 2002)

jope geht


----------



## SoBe (22. Februar 2002)

Dann müsste das doch auch mit 'ner HS33 funzen, oder??? Hab' noch einen Kollegen mit einem kaputten Unfallbike. Der hat sein Teil auf der Autobahn verloren (in'ne A-Klasse rein  - Totalschaden). Müssen wir glaub' ich mal ausprobieren. Ist ja lustig lol: hö, hö  )!!!


----------



## evil_rider (22. Februar 2002)

jo, habe es ja auch mit ner HS33 gemacht, musst aber wie gesagt die komplette bremse zerlegen und die kolben mit VARIO fett und NIX anderem fetten, und auch net zuviel sonst verstopft die leitung nachher :-(


----------



## SoBe (22. Februar 2002)

Ok, danke für den Tip mit dem VARIO. Werd' ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Februar 2002)

Wie komplett zerlegen!ß

Wie bekommt man denn die Kolben da raus?
Geht nich auch öl mit niedrigerer Viscosität?
Ich würd die bremse gern etwas Schneller haben!
Aber welches öl was auch nich schlecht für die dichtung ist?


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2002)

geh dann in nem motorrad shop und kaufe gabelöl mit der niedrigesten viskosität(1W ist das glaube ich), das kannste reinmachen, und es pflegt & schützt gleichzeitig die dichtungen


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Februar 2002)

Und das greift auch nicht die Dichtungen oderso an und kommt auch nich aus den Dichtungen raus weils zu dünnflüssig ist !?


----------



## stuntman666 (27. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von LLcoolfreak _
> *Befüllen kann man eine Magura mit jeder Flüssigkeit, wenn man bock drauf hat und es braucht, auch mit O-Saft usw. wird es funzen  !  Die Frage ist nur wie lange  ! *




*aber bitte ohne Fruchtfleisch*


----------



## evil_rider (27. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Und das greift auch nicht die Dichtungen oderso an und kommt auch nich aus den Dichtungen raus weils zu dünnflüssig ist !? *



nö, tuts net sonst müssten ja alle tele-gabeln siffen wenn das die dichtungen angreift und ausserdem was habe ich oben geschrieben ?? was schützt es ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Februar 2002)

Hey nanana !!!
Nich so frech!

Bremsflüssigkeit würde die Maguradichtungen ja auch angreifen!
Es gibt aber auch Dichtungen die würden von der Magura bremsflüssigkeit angegriffen werden also auch von dem Federgabelöl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2002)

und für den "Ottonormalbiker" hat wasser/bier usw. auch einen viel zu geringen Siedepunkt. Außer man hat auf der Tour seinen Wasserkocher nicht dabei und hat total Lust auf ne Tasse Kaffee


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Februar 2002)

Also ich würd sagen der niedrige Gefrierpunkt ist schlimmer, denn beiner Magura entsteht meiner meinung fast keine Wärme.

Und beim Bier naja Kohlensäure hmm.


----------

